

Show HN: Aws S3 multipart download api for Node.js - sisilmet2000
https://www.npmjs.com/package/s3-download

======
sisilmet2000
Aws S3 JavaScript Sdk lets you download entire objects from s3 using the
gtObject function. But there's no support for multipart parallel downloads. So
I wrote one for node.js which turns out to be much faster when downloading
large files. It allows for auto retries if any part fails making it more
reliable. It uses the node.js stream api so the object is written to disk as
it is being downloaded.

